# Penn Battle 8000



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm looking into the penn battle 8000, i'll be using it for some trolling a long with some bottom fishing just looking for some opinions on these reels, and maybe a good rod combo for it, thanks guys


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I got a 7000 , and like it so far ! I put it to a test 3-4 times with good size kings and Aj's . and would buy another if I need one more .


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

How do you like the drag on it? 

and thanks for the fast reply


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Lundy will you be fishing from a kayak or boat?


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

from my kayak, a PA14


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Lundy I got an 8000 for jigging for AJ's and Grouper but I'm on a boat. The only diff in the 7k is a little line(50yds I think) and a few oz's. I too would buy more Battles and have put mine through a few good pulls with some big sharks and AJ's. If you haven't looked at them side by side I would. The 7k would probably be better for the yak.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Get the 6000 to troll with. Bottom fishing with a spinning reel from a kayak IMO is a bit more difficult then with a conventional reel. Conventional reels give you more torque and in a kayak youre going to need all the torque you can get.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

right on! JD7.62 i need to get out with you see how its done


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

JD what size/kind of conv are you using?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I've got one. No complaints. With 40# braid, it has horsed up 15# snapper with no problems. Great reel.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

I've got 1 with 100 pound Power Pro. Use it to catch AJ's all day long. Also, big Warsaw grouper on it this year no issues whatsoever. I have the Battle 8000. Overall great real so far!


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

well sounds to me the penn battle series all around get approval thanks for all the info guys


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

I got two 4000s. Until I get dominated a few times, I am not upgrading. A Kayak acts like a second drag. I was looking at the Spinfisher V 6500 if I was to ever upgrade.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Bottom fishing and snapper fishing arent necessarily the same. 

When bottom fishing, trust me, a conventional reel is much easier to use. With a spinning reel you use the rod to lift the fish and the reel to retrieve the line, a conventional reel is more like a winch and you just start cranking. You can crank a conventional against the drag which you cant do with a spinning reel.

I have some older Penn senator 4/0 loaded with fifty pound mono and a Daiwa Saltist lever drag with braid. I hammer the drag down, literally, and fish that way. Even then I thumb the spool on big fish. When bottom fishing and your bait is just a few feet away from structure you need to stop the fish ASAP. Even with the drag hammered down and thumbing the spool youre not going to break line that heavy unless they get you in structure. Your kayak, like already mentioned acts as drag. Its easier to thumb the spool and use a broom stick to stop them then it is to use a spinning set up. A standard bottom rod and conventional reel has instant stopping power, a spinning rod takes longer to load and just doesnt offer the instant torque needed.

Again, you have to understand that snapper fishing isnt always BOTTOM fishing and a good spinning reel is better in certain applications for snapper.

During snapper season my typical load out was:

bait rod
conventional bottom rod
two spinning trolling/pitch rods
spinning reel with braid on jigging rod

With these I can troll, pitch jigs/live bait, bottom bump and free line baits.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

i think that about sums it up right there, well put JD7.62


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

i have two 7000 and they do the job. im OCD so small sounds or abnormal operation makes me twitch. One of my 7000s has a bad dog gear or "anti reverst" tab. makes a noise when im jigging. Other than that ive had no problems at all. HT100 drags do the job very well when it comes to putting the hammer down and turning heads.


----------

